#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Ειδήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Είδηση: Καταργείται η άδεια λειτουργίας για 897 επαγγέλματα

## advice4u

Διαβάστε την είδηση εδώ --> http://www.emichanikos.gr/content.ph...B1%CF%84%CE%B1.

----------

